
Show HN: A working example of Puppeteer on Glitch - kaycebasques
https://glitch.com/edit/#!/puppeteer-example
======
kaycebasques
Glitch is a great coding sandbox built by Fog Creek. The main differentiator
is that it lets you run build workflows before your app deploys, and it gives
you control over server logic. Puppeteer is essentially a browser automation
tool that has access to Chrome DevTools features. Disclaimer: I work for
Google as the tech writer for DevTools. No relationship with Glitch.

~~~
kinduff
Glad you made it worked, saw the thread in the support forum.

